# Chloramine test strips?



## Crush (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

I need to find chloramine test strips. Preferably in Mississauga/Brampton.

I tried a strip that only tests for chlorine and they don't work. I need ones that work with chloramine.

Does anyone know where I can find some? I tried pet smart and there test strips are only for chlorine.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Crush (Aug 9, 2011)

Aww come on, someone's gotta know where to get them..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you tried BA? I am a bit taken aback as well. I have one at home, and I used to see them at the fish stores. But for some reason, I can't seem to find any online.
You might want to try Walmart's swimming pool section. They used to have at the start of the summer, but seeing it's almost the end, I am not 100% they have them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you just want to test your tap water? Because if so you should be able to get a report from the city. I have not seen them anywhere myself sorry!


----------



## Crush (Aug 9, 2011)

What is BA?

I tried the Wal-Mart strips but they don't seem to work for chloramine. 

I should have about 4ppm of chloramine but the strips say I have none. 

I need to see if the dechlorinator works. I have ClorAm-X and need to see how much a 'really need' for it to dechlorinate and would like to verify if it actually works.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If that is the case, you don't need to get a chloramine test strip. Just use the chlorine test strip. As long as it says 0 chlorine after you added the chloram-x it should be OK.
I've been using Chloram-x for 5 years. I dose 1/2 teaspoon per 20 gallons of water.
Hope that helps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Crush (Aug 9, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If that is the case, you don't need to get a chloramine test strip. Just use the chlorine test strip. As long as it says 0 chlorine after you added the chloram-x it should be OK.
> I've been using Chloram-x for 5 years. I dose 1/2 teaspoon per 20 gallons of water.
> Hope that helps.


I've tried that and it read the same each time. I got the ones for the swimming pool and it read 0 each time before and after using ClorAm-X


----------

